# Ahoj from Slovakia



## Oliolijanko (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
My name is Oliver,I'm a 24 years old composer from Slovakia, a little country in the heart of Europe.
Music is my passion since early childhood althought I didn't touch a musical instrument until I was 10 when my parents bought me a keyboard and I also started to take singing lessons at the time. But I found formal training boring and uninspiring so I didn't practice very much what I needed to practice. Instead, I would try to compose something original. I got my first guitar at 13 and that changed my life, I soon realized that music is something I want to do all my life and so I began to discover 
My main instruments are piano and guitar but I also play slovak native woodwinds, percussions and I sing too. I love to compose any kind of music including classical, jazz, pop, rock or electronic. 
As long as my starting carreer goes I have been working for one of the world's major online games developer Pixel Federation company and composed a soundtrack for their game Emporea:realms of war and magic, I also have been writing songs for popstars and have had some nice results at international composer's contests like last year's final round in the instrumental cathegory of the UK songwriting contest.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Iskra (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome! You'll have good times here!


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 24, 2016)

Iskra said:


> Welcome! You'll have good times here!


Thank you very much Iskra!  you have a slovak sounding nickname


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Iskra (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm Spanish, and I've been in Bratislava for a couple of days, but that's basically it for me near Slovakia (too bad, I know) 
But my nickname sounds slovak/czech/russian, I know


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 25, 2016)

BigImpactSound said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 25, 2016)

Iskra said:


> I'm Spanish, and I've been in Bratislava for a couple of days, but that's basically it for me near Slovakia (too bad, I know)
> But my nickname sounds slovak/czech/russian, I know


Oh, great! I lived in Spain for 3 months in Benalmadena, Andalusia  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice to meet you! Glad to hear you've had so much success in your career so far. I am sure it will continue to blossom in the coming years. Would you mind sharing some of your music?


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 25, 2016)

Seledrex said:


> Nice to meet you! Glad to hear you've had so much success in your career so far. I am sure it will continue to blossom in the coming years. Would you mind sharing some of your music?


Thank you very much! Nice to meet you too. And yeah, sure I'd love to share my music. Here's my promo EP released this year If you're interested


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry it seems that soundcloud links don't work here. So maybe you can check me out there if you want, just type Oliver Nosaczynski Bohovic to soundcloud


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 25, 2016)

Oliolijanko said:


> Sorry it seems that soundcloud links don't work here. So maybe you can check me out there if you want, just type Oliver Nosaczynski Bohovic to soundcloud


I listened to a whole bunch of your music. It sounds wonderful!  You have quite a diverse collection of tracks. I followed you on SoundCloud; looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## michal (Jul 26, 2016)

Ahoj Oliver a vitaj, som rád, že sa tu naša slovenská komunita rozrastá. 

(Hello Oliver and welcome, I'm glad that our Slovak community is growing here.  )


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 26, 2016)

Seledrex said:


> I listened to a whole bunch of your music. It sounds wonderful!  You have quite a diverse collection of tracks. I followed you on SoundCloud; looking forward to hearing more.


Thank you so much! I love diversity in music. I always wanted to compose more than just one style, it's challenging and that's what I like  I will surely post more pieces to my soundcloud soon  if you're interested, here's my facebook page, I post there all the new stuff  https://www.facebook.com/oliver.nosaczynski.bohovic/


----------



## Oliolijanko (Jul 26, 2016)

michal said:


> Ahoj Oliver a vitaj, som rád, že sa tu naša slovenská komunita rozrastá.
> 
> (Hello Oliver and welcome, I'm glad that our Slovak community is growing here.  )


Ahoj Michal, ďakujem za vrelé prijatie, teším sa že je nás tu viacej slovákov 
(Thank you Michal for the warm welcome, I'm glad there are more slovaks here  )


----------



## Ashley Kampta (Aug 7, 2016)

Ahoj Oliver! Teší ma!

Funnily enough, I'm also in Slovakia right now, although I'm actually based in the UK. I just got married, and I'm now staying with my in-laws and doing EIS assignments before I go back to the UK. I'm also new to VI-Control, but I'm glad to see that there are composers in Slovakia too who are a part of this great community.

I'm glad that you're seeing success in entering competitions. I have only recently gotten back into composing myself, and I am slowly rebuilding my confidence after taking a break from composing for six years, but once I start getting a bit more comfortable again, I hope to enter competitions too and also be a useful contributor to this great forum as I continue taking part in discussions here.


----------



## Oliolijanko (Aug 7, 2016)

Ashley Kampta said:


> Ahoj Oliver! Teší ma!
> 
> Funnily enough, I'm also in Slovakia right now, although I'm actually based in the UK. I just got married, and I'm now staying with my in-laws and doing EIS assignments before I go back to the UK. I'm also new to VI-Control, but I'm glad to see that there are composers in Slovakia too who are a part of this great community.
> 
> I'm glad that you're seeing success in entering competitions. I have only recently gotten back into composing myself, and I am slowly rebuilding my confidence after taking a break from composing for six years, but once I start getting a bit more comfortable again, I hope to enter competitions too and also be a useful contributor to this great forum as I continue taking part in discussions here.


Ahoj Ashley, aj mňa teší! 
Wow, it's great! Congratulations on your marriage, may it last forever  I hope you like it here in Slovakia. I was born in Bojnice, we have a wonderful castle there, go and see If you have a chance, and I also highly recommend High Tatras, magical place! I have never been in the UK but I would love to go there someday, I love your country 
Good luck with your composing, It's a beautiful passion and I'm looking forward to listen to your music 
Cheers!


----------



## Ashley Kampta (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you for the nice wishes regarding my marriage! I definitely made sure to marry a musician so I could be sure she would understand my craziness and dedication to constantly improve my skills!

My in-laws are in Trebišov, which is a nice contrast from living in the city. Next time I am in Slovakia (I tend to visit every year), I will see what I can do to visit Bojnice and see the castle! I am very interested in historical sites, ruins and learning about the culture and history of any country I visit, and Slovakia definitely has a lot of interesting things to see. It is a beautiful country.

I’m glad you mentioned the Tatras! We have actually just come back from a few days in Nízke Tatry, staying in an apartment with my wife, my family and a friend. We visited a mountain called Chopok, and we hiked up one of the smaller hills too. The view was amazing!

The UK is a nice place, lots of varied sites to see, from cities to rural areas, lakes, hills, we have lots here. For a small island, there is definitely a lot to see, and lots of history too. And if you wanted to go, now is a good time since the exchange rate is better for travelling!

Thanks for the kind wishes on my composing career too! I’m definitely starting slowly and not trying to do too much at once for the moment, but I’m sure that I’ll get to do lots more things once I become more comfortable! And if you want to listen to my music, just search for my name on SoundCloud, some of my older music and most of my newer music is up there.

Maj sa!


----------



## michal (Aug 9, 2016)

Ashley Kampta said:


> Next time I am in Slovakia (I tend to visit every year), I will see what I can do to visit Bojnice and see the castle! I am very interested in historical sites, ruins and learning about the culture and history of any country I visit, and Slovakia definitely has a lot of interesting things to see. It is a beautiful country.



Ashley, if you manage to get to Bojnice (which is very nice indeed), try to go to Trenčín, too. We have an amazing castle there as well as an ancient Roman inscription in the castle rock from the year 179 AD.


----------



## Richard Križan (Nov 21, 2018)

Ahojte všetci! Nedávno som sa začal venovať komponovaniu a tvorbe hlavne filmovej hodby. Našiel som veľa dobrých rád a informácii na tomto fóre a budem rád ked si nejaké skúsenosti budem môcť vymeniť aj so SLOVENSKOU komunitou skladateľov...


----------

